# When we were kids



## Amphitrite

Well we've seen your mugshot in members photos - but let's see pictures of you when you were kids. Dodgy haircuts, strange clothes... 

I'll start off with one of me in my primary school uniform... eughhh - whoever designed that tie should have been shot.


----------



## Lupin

Kate, you're cute. ^_^ _Nice_ tie.:lol:

Here are my child photos. Don't bother to plead for my photos in my teens because I will refuse anyway.:roll:









My sister and I were playing on a horse in a restaurant. Those were the old days.


----------



## bullseye69

here is the only pic of me that i have right now. not to sure on the age.


----------



## Lupin

More photos of me and my sister.:mrgreen:


----------



## Amphitrite

Aww, very cute pictures Joe and Lupes


----------



## tangy

Im not really a fan of childhood pics, and this one is the only one at my disposal at the moment(kindergarten). Tho do take note of my cuspids. Yeah, those babe's are pretty large now. I love it :twisted:


----------



## JouteiMike

Not when I was a baby, but maybe 8 years ago or so, when I was in 7th grade. Got this taken at Disney World.


----------



## Daz

This is as close as your getting. Me aged 21 I think.


----------



## joeshmoe

Lupin said:


> More photos of me and my sister.:mrgreen:


 lol where getting closer to seeing pics of lupin


----------



## Lupin

joeshmoe said:


> lol where getting closer to seeing pics of lupin


I would never post my current pics.:sarcastic:


----------



## herefishy

Nice hairdo in the first pic, Lupester. I'm so old that Mr. Eastman had yet to invent the camera. lol

I'm so old tht I posed for a sculptor to do this statue. http://www.mlahanas.de/Greeks/Arts/Discobolos.htm

:BIGcool:


----------



## Falina

Me at my great-Aunt's house with some of my family when they came over from Germany to visit. Not sure what age I was, maybe 4, 5?










*edit* Just looked at the photo title - I was 5.


----------



## tangy

I never imagined you had blonde hair Julie. I always thought u were a red-head. :wink:


----------



## Falina

tangy said:


> I never imagined you had blonde hair Julie. I always thought u were a red-head. :wink:


Yep, blonde I'm afraid, though the magic of Loreal allows me to become brunette for the past 5 years


----------



## Jpet

Me at 3 and a half with my sister


----------



## Lupin

You looked cute, Jpet. Hehe...


----------



## Amphitrite

Aww, very cute pictures Julie and jpet - you guys looked really sweet


----------



## JouteiMike

How about me?

I look vicious. Hahaha


----------



## Amphitrite

JouteiMike said:


> How about me?
> I look vicious. Hahaha


Umm.. yes. I'm not too sure if cute would be the word to describe that particular picture of you Mike


----------



## Holly

> lol where getting closer to seeing pics of lupin


I was thinking the same thing! What's up with that Lup?


----------



## crazy4fish

yeah lupes, if you can post those pics why not post some of you now? :?


----------



## thewhityfang

this is me :?


----------



## Amphitrite

Aww, you were a very cute kid thewhityfang


----------



## thewhityfang

hehe thanks


----------



## fighttest

this is the only picture i could find of me its from freshman year 2 years ago
http://www.facebook.com/robbie.messick?v=photos&so=60#/photo.php?pid=865544&id=579676767


----------



## aunt kymmie

The page wouldn't pull up for me? :?


----------



## Romad

aunt kymmie said:


> The page wouldn't pull up for me? :?


Me either :roll:


----------



## aquariangel

This is me at about age 7 with my Great Dane, Keiser...he was my buddy


----------



## aunt kymmie

Awww..you were an angel. 
Keiser looks like he was a great dog. I love Danes.


----------



## Candee

This is me - I must have been about 3 years old.


----------



## willow

what lovley picture candee :-D


----------



## aquariangel

aunt kymmie said:


> Awww..you were an angel.
> Keiser looks like he was a great dog. I love Danes.


 Thanks....and yes Keiser was an awesome dog! I miss him.....


----------



## Candee

willow said:


> what lovley picture candee :-D


 Thank u willow


----------



## willow

:-D welcome.


----------



## andromaeda

In one I was about 7 months old and the other I was a year old.


----------



## willow

awwwww how cute are you. :-D


----------



## iamgray

Holy old thread revived, batman!

My avatar is a kid photo of me.


----------



## willow

aww look at you. :-D
we need more piccies !!!!!


----------



## lunawatsername

this is me, i think i was 3 or 4? lol


----------

